# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  CONTROL DE LA ROYA DEL ARÁNDANO

## Bruno Cillóniz

Presentación de la Dra. Anne Chase, representante de Chase Agricultural Consulting, acerca de la roya del arándano, durante el III Simposio Internacional de Súper Frutas del Perú (FRUTICIA 2016).     *Traducción* 
Hola. Yo soy Ann Chase, representante de Chase Agricultural Consulting. Soy fitopatología y trabajo principalmente en los Estados Unidos de América. Hoy vamos a hablar sobre algunos datos en relación a la roya del arándano. 
La enfermedad comienza en la parte superior de las hojas, mostrando puntos rojos o negros. Si volteamos las hojas podemos ver las pústulas del hongo de la roya, mostrando esporas naranjas o marrones, que son pulverulentas en la forma en que se presentan en las hojas. 
En el arándano la roya no es sistémicas, eso significa que no está dentro de las venas de las hojas o los tallos, entonces no se transmite a menos que las esporas de la roya sean transportadas vía aérea de otra planta. Esta roya no mata a la planta del arándano pero si causa caída de las hojas. Las esporas de la roya no afectan a las hojas secas. Sin agua de irrigación en las hojas, lluvia o humedad alta no se obtiene ninguna infección por roya. 
Entonces crecer plantas de la manera que muestra esta fotografía, la cual fue tomada en Perú, muestra los métodos ideales para reducir la presencia de la roya. 
La roya del arándano ha sido reportada en Europa, Argentina, Colombia, Asia y Japón. Ciertamente se ha reportado en todos los lugares del mundo donde se producen arándanos. Entonces es una enfermedad bastante común. En casi todos estos lugares se controla por medio de los fungicidas. 
Una cosa que es única de algunas royas es que tienen un huésped alternativo, el huésped alternativo para la roya del arándano es el árbol de cicuta, que se muestra aquí. Este es un árbol nativo de norte américa, pero no se encuentra alrededor del mundo, por lo cual en lugares donde la roya es un problema, si este árbol no está presente, la roya tiene que realizar su ciclo únicamente en el arándano. Es algo que hace crítica la recolección de las hojas que han sido dañadas por la roya y que han caído, como lo pueden ver aquí. Y esto detiene la transmisión de la roya al siguiente cultivo y que sin el árbol alternativo, la cicuta, con una buena limpieza y cuidado se puede detener la roya del arándano en su mayor parte. 
Esta imagen muestra cómo se ven las esporas de la roya. Los síntomas aparecen unos diez días después de la infección, si las temperaturas son ideales. La germinación que es en realidad el brote de las esporas de la roya y la infección son más altas a temperaturas entre 22°C. Y si las temperaturas llegan a los 30°C o debajo de 15°C la germinación e infección disminuyen. Y aún más importante, a altas temperaturas, arriba de 30°C de hecho se impide la creación de esporas. 
Si se tiene ciclos de roya en arándanos en un cultivo y causa la rápida caída de hojas, se pueden ver en algunos casos una reducción en la producción de fruta el próximo año. Entonces es muy importante para nosotros detener esta enfermedad rápidamente antes de que las hojas se caigan debido a la infección. 
Una de las preguntas importantes es: ¿Se pude detener las esporas de la roya con el uso de mallas? Tenemos una gran variedad de tipos de mallas para detener a los insectos y prevenir que entren en estructuras pero no son lo suficientemente pequeñas para detener la roya. Las esporas se transmiten vía aérea, ya sea por el viento o ventiladores, son microscópicas, y pueden moverse fácilmente a través de mallas que bloquean insectos. Las esporas de hecho tiene un tamaño promedio de 22x18 micrones, entonces son microscópicas. Veremos como se compara eso a los insectos que estamos bloqueando. Si pueden ver aquí la derecha, imágenes de áfidos, tisanópteros y una serie de esporas de roya para mostrar la diferencia en tamaño. 
Las mallas que son muy eficientes para mantener a los áfidos afuera tienen aperturas de 266x818 micrones, y ustedes pueden ver que si un áfido es de alrededor de 340 micrones de ancho sería detenido por la malla. Sin embargo la misma malla no detendría a los tisanópteros, los cuales son detenidos cuando los micrones son de alrededor de 150x150 y ya que los mismos son de 200 micrones, se ven detenidos por las mallas. Sin embargo, una malla que pueda detener esporas tendría que ser de menos de 20 micrones y a ese tamaño se detendría de hecho prácticamente todo el flujo de aire que entre a esa estructura. Entonces las mallas para detener insectos tendrían que ser de 15 a 20 veces más pequeñas para detener esporas. Entonces, de hecho, las mallas no detienen las esporas de la roya de ninguna forma. 
Entonces, ¿qué es lo que se puede hacer? La destrucción de esporas ha sido estudiada y evaluada por varios investigadores. Un grupo de la universidad de Georgia comparó varios fungicidas diferentes por su habilidad de destruir las esporas de la roya. Encontraron estos resultados: 
Propiconazol tiene un promedio de 83% de efectividad, Clorotalonil fue casi 100%, Mancozeb fue igual, casi 100%, miclobutanil fue solo 45%, claramente no es una buena opción para matar las esporas de la roya, azoxystrobin casi 100% de nuevo, igual que el pentahidratado de cobre, y finalmente triadimefon que no fue muy efectivo (56%). Entonces para destruir las esporas realmente tenemos que ser cuidadosos con lo que escogemos. Claramente clorotalonil, mancozeb, azoxystrobin y pentahidratado de cobre serían de lejos las mejores opciones para destruir las esporas. 
Ahora, veamos si estos mismos fungicidas son buenos para prevenir y curar la roya. Los mismos investigadores realizaron un trabajo muy interesante comparando estos productos en tres diferentes royas, una en hemerocallidis, Geranio que es pelargonii y helianthi que es Girasol y se encontró que sin importar el tipo de roya, las reacciones son bastante similares. Aquí vemos que prevenir hasta en diez días antes con azoxystrobin fue efectivo, lo que eso quiere decir es que cuando se le aplica azoxystrobin a la planta diez días antes de la infección se puede prevenir la enfermedad, comparativamente el geranio con azoxystrobin no fue efectiva en control preventivo pero fue buena para curar hasta una semana después de la infección. 
Entonces como resumen de estos resultados, si uno quiere prevenir las infecciones por roya, azoxystrobin provee de una excelente prevención por bastante tiempo, Clorotalonil muy buena, miclobutanil y triadimefon bueno, pero desafortunadamente Propiconazol no provee de prevención alguna en contra de la roya si es usado algún tiempo antes de la infección. Para sus capacidades curativas los resultados son un poco diferentes. En este caso las habilidades de azoxystrobin de solucionar esta situación hasta diez días después de una infección son excelentes, Clorotalonil mientras que es muy bueno para la prevención no ayuda en la curación, esto es solo para hacerles saber qué tipo de resultado se pueden obtener dependiendo de qué producto se escoge. Entonces es muy importante escoger el producto adecuado. 
Una de las pocas pruebas que conseguí encontrar en royas del arándano directamente fue conducida en Oregon, Estados Unidos comparando un nuevo producto llamado Metconazol, y se comparó un grupo sin tratamiento y el estándar del productor. En este caso a las plantas se les aplicó el producto cinco veces en intervalos de diez días y el estándar del productor fue alternando fenbuconazol y pyraclostrobin con boscalid. La barra de arriba es que tan frecuente apareció la enfermedad y la de abajo es el porcentaje de hojas que presentan puntos o manchas, entonces lo que podemos ver aquí es que cuando un nivel significativamente alto de la enfermedad, cuando no tratamos de prevenirla, en esas dos barras arriba, el producto experimental Metconazol tuvo un resultado muy bueno. Fue efectivo, pero no estuvo cerca de los resultados del estándar del productor. Entonces una vez más tenemos que saber exactamente que estamos haciendo para obtener los mejores resultados posibles. 
Entonces que vamos a hacer si queremos controlar la roya del arándano. Y ciertamente cualquier roya. Lo primero es asegurarnos que hemos retirado todos los desperdicios del cultivo y del campo, y los hemos eliminado. Se puede hacer esto quemándolo, colocándolo en bolsas y retirándolo o en algunos casos enterrándolo. Se deben revisar las plantas en búsqueda de señales de royas todas las semanas y eso significa voltear las hojas. Busque esos puntos, como les dije antes, aplique el fungicida correcto que sea efectivo a penas vea señales de roya. 
Si de hecho usted localiza los puntos, debe estar seguro que está usando el producto adecuado para la erradicación o para curar. Si solo está previniendo entonces usted puede usar otros productos. 
Siempre es una buena idea para combatir la roya utilizar un agente humectante junto con los fungicidas, a menos que el producto especifique lo contrario. Esto ayuda a penetrar la pústula de la roya que es pulverulenta y previene la penetración del agua. Entonces es importante usar un agente humectante y definitivamente se debe rotar entre los diferentes fungicidas y eso significa que si quieren prevenir la resistencia, algo que sucede comúnmente necesitan rotar y eso mantiene a las royas expuestas a diferentes ingredientes activos y se obtiene un mejor control a largo plazo. 
Bueno, quería agradecerle a Fall Creek por apoyar los esfuerzos para la realización de este video y espero que esto haya ayudado a responder algunas de sus preguntas sobre el control de la roya del arándano.Temas similares: Artículo: SENASA trata de impedir que roya del arándano se establezca en el Perú Manejo Integrado para el Control de la Roya del Café Especialización: MONITOREO Y CONTROL INTEGRAL DE LA ROYA EN CAFÉ DE EXPORTACIÓN 2013 Mapa del Arándano en Perú Cultivo del Arándano

----------

